# CPC-A Looking for entry level position



## Hallen031 (Apr 10, 2011)

208 Lansing Rd, Apt #1/ Potterville MI 48876
517.281.5219 / allen.helaine@yahoo.com

Helaine Allen CPC-A
Member of the AAPC – Lansing MI chapter

Externship June 2010 – July 2010
 Completed an externship at Physicians Billing Services located at 139 W. Lake Lansing Rd, East Lansing, Michigan.  Contact: PJ Love, President at  517.336.5176

Career Objective
To obtain a challenging position within the life sciences field that will utilize my knowledge of medical billing and coding. 

Professional Work Experience


Broadstripe, Charlotte MI  2007-2010, Customer Service Specialist 

Assisted customers with any problems concerning their services also assisted with any billing concerns and set up new services. 

Mr. Taco of Lansing INC., Lansing MI  2000 – 2005, Assistant to the General Manager

	Worked directly with the General Manager on items such as Payroll, AP/AR and 
	Unemployment claims. Also calculated the daily receipts from each of the four 
	local restaurants for daily bookkeeping. 

	Value City Furniture, Lansing MI , 1999 – 2007  Service Coordinator

Started out as an office clerk processing orders and finance applications, was later promoted to Service Coordinator and worked with manufacturers and warranty claims. This position was eliminated in late 2006; I chose to stay on as a salesperson until June 2007. 
Education

Certificate of Completion, August 2010: Lansing Community College, Medical Insurance Billing and Coding.  I am also actively pursuing an Associates degree in Business Administration. 

Diploma, 1991: Waverly Senior High School, Lansing MI

References are available upon request.


----------

